# Friends!



## Amidala (Oct 27, 2003)

I have an addiction to it ! the relationship between monica and Rachel reminds me of me and my best friend


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 27, 2003)

The first several years I never watched it.  Then our roommate moved in and he's a big fan so he would  not only watch the regular show but watch all the reruns on other channels and that got me hooked.  I haven't been watching this season because Survivor is on at the same time.  The one I did see though wasn't as funny as usual (where Ross gets too much tan) so I'm not feeling deprived.


----------



## iKwak (Oct 29, 2003)

What season (#) is Friends at?


----------



## Incognito (Oct 29, 2003)

The final one. 

The problem with friends is that it didn't know if it was going to remain a comedy, or become a comedy drama - or a drama. Some of the plot lines - ie, Joey's love for Rachel, were shallow little distractions that didn;t enhance the show.

Also - wasn't Chandler madly in love with Joey's girlfriend (the one he bought the Velveteen Rabbit book for?) just before Monica?

The seriousness lost it the gloss, the scripting went down a bit, and the expectations just became so huge.

We enjoyed it, but the last season we had in the UK was disappointing enough to not be bothered if missed.

Unfortunaetly, Fraser went a similar way - here in the UK we'd get both together on a Friday night - but as the scripting dragged on there's only so long that you can put up with drawing room farce.

Will and Grace has been fresh - but there's a very real danger of going the same way as Friends and Fraser - only much faster.

Then what we will have?

Maybe they should bring all the cast back for Cheers II.


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 29, 2003)

I vote for them to bring back M.A.S.H.
or Taxi (this show, along with anything Three Stooges was the only thing I wasn't allowed to watch - mom hated the Danny DeVito character and she thought watching the Stooges would decrease my intelligence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
or Battlestar Galactica
or Buck Rogers

Cheers never did it for me.  They were all so rude and mean all of the time that I had a hard time watching it, it didn't seem like 'good-natured joking' that we see all the time, that I can handle.  Plus, it never really made me laugh.

I stopped watching Fraser a long time ago.  Every show is basically the same thing to me so it was like constantly watching reruns.


----------

